# DIY Sump inquiry



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get my hands on some bulkheads and bal valves. I've checked Home Depot and Canadian Tire and Big Als is a little pricey. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers.


----------

